# Air shipping



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Are there any health risks to shipping now in summer as opposed to in fall? Does the cargo area overheat or anything? Was looking at getting a baby from a breeder and not having very good luck, couldn't get the one I wanted due to 'moodiness' so I settled on another and then found out I can't have it shipped to me until fall. I'd rather get one now than to wait another couple months to see if there's another one I want then, would prefer to see if I can find someone to pick it up and ship it to me. But also don't want to do this if there was health reason for not shipping right now... :-?
Flight would be from Toronto to Nova Scotia, so about 2 hours in the air


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Different airlines put restrictions in place. As far as I know they all have temperature restrictions, where they will not ship if the temperature is above or below a certain degree.


----------

